# Rayne -- 3 1/2 months old already!!! (pic heavy)



## KlaMarie (Dec 30, 2010)

Some new pics of my baby girl today at 14 weeks old :smile: She's growing up so fast! I tried to get her a little tired before all the family showed up and she got too excited. She is an absolute FISH when it comes to any kind of water, so I just had to get a pool for her at home. 



















Trying to dry herself off


















Giving eye contact to get me to throw her ball


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

She's just gorgeous! What great pictures. I can tell she is having a ball! Thanks for sharing....


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Is she drying herself off on a practice putting green? Or is that something else?

CUTE puppeh!!!


----------



## KlaMarie (Dec 30, 2010)

SerenityFL said:


> Is she drying herself off on a practice putting green? Or is that something else?
> 
> CUTE puppeh!!!


No, it's a homemade baseball pitchers mound.......my brother 

Thanks!


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

She's so cute. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## MissusMac (Jan 6, 2011)

Oh, the ears! So cute!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

that is too cute.....


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I love GSD puppies, I was wondering where our Rayne pictures were! Thanks for posting, she's so adorable!!


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Shes gorgeous! And wow, looks very mature for her age... looks like you've got a real workin' dog on your hands...


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

Man, she is just PRECIOUS. What a beautiful girl she is. She looks like she's going to be a NUTJOB as she gets older! LOL. Does she have a lot of prey drive?


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Wow Rayne really is growing fast! Looks like she is having lots of fun!


----------



## KlaMarie (Dec 30, 2010)

AdrianVall said:


> Man, she is just PRECIOUS. What a beautiful girl she is. She looks like she's going to be a NUTJOB as she gets older! LOL. Does she have a lot of prey drive?


Haha, if I just said "yes", that would be the understatement of the year. It's incredible, but as she's matured, it has gotten more intense. She showed a ton of prey drive at 9 weeks when I got her, but now it seems like it's more serious, maybe? I don't know how to explain it really. She has much more stamina. But I'm also starting to see her fight drive coming out just a little bit, in areas other than her temper tantrums.

The drive has definately made her puppy classes a little more challenging. She has gotten really good around my mom's dogs (a Chihuahua and 2 Poms), we've pretty much fixed the tackle and chomp with them. But with the excitment of puppy class and the little white puff ball runs across the run....needless to say she pounced on him. But she's is very easy to redirect with food and her focus on me is amazing now, even with distractions. Her recall is getting better, so I'm hoping to avoid any more jump and eat moments for the rest of our classes. She just plays so rough, it makes it a little difficult to tell the difference between just intense playing, and when she's in all prey drive.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

She's stunning!!!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Are you going to do any working sports with her? Prey and fight drive like that deserve to be channeled!


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Holy crap she is adorable, love me some landshark babies!


----------



## KlaMarie (Dec 30, 2010)

rannmiller said:


> Are you going to do any working sports with her? Prey and fight drive like that deserve to be channeled!


We'll be doing primarily PSA (protection sports association). After that, probably Schutzhund as well. We're in the beginings of bitework now, just working with the rag and clatter sticks and things like that.


----------



## Jgk2383 (Oct 27, 2010)

aww love her! She and one of my girls share the same grandsire, Vito Vom Waldwinkel.

Orina Tobani - German shepherd dog


----------



## Jgk2383 (Oct 27, 2010)

oh gosh! Your doing PSA too????? Awesome!!! We are in Arizona and have a PSA club. We are going to Utah this month and hope to host a trial here in the fall


----------



## KlaMarie (Dec 30, 2010)

Jgk2383 said:


> oh gosh! Your doing PSA too????? Awesome!!! We are in Arizona and have a PSA club. We are going to Utah this month and hope to host a trial here in the fall


I am completely jealous!!! I SO wish I could go to Utah and watch the trial.....or watch any trial. I've watched all the trial vids online but it's not the same. 
I'm training with Darryl at his place down here but it will be a while before Rayne is old enough to trial.


----------



## Jgk2383 (Oct 27, 2010)

Ill take some video and post it, my dogs are trialing at this event but in the next few months they will be ready. Cant wait! Im JEALOUS you are training with Darryl!!!! Dwayne and Kari were just up here a few weeks ago to do a decoy camp for us, we hosted it on our home field. Awesome!


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

KlaMarie said:


> Haha, if I just said "yes", that would be the understatement of the year. It's incredible, but as she's matured, it has gotten more intense. She showed a ton of prey drive at 9 weeks when I got her, but now it seems like it's more serious, maybe? I don't know how to explain it really. She has much more stamina. But I'm also starting to see her fight drive coming out just a little bit, in areas other than her temper tantrums.
> 
> The drive has definately made her puppy classes a little more challenging. She has gotten really good around my mom's dogs (a Chihuahua and 2 Poms), we've pretty much fixed the tackle and chomp with them. But with the excitment of puppy class and the little white puff ball runs across the run....needless to say she pounced on him. But she's is very easy to redirect with food and her focus on me is amazing now, even with distractions. Her recall is getting better, so I'm hoping to avoid any more jump and eat moments for the rest of our classes. She just plays so rough, it makes it a little difficult to tell the difference between just intense playing, and when she's in all prey drive.


That is amazing. That's crazy to see so much drive out of such a young pup.. that's amazing! I can't wait to see what this girl does in the future. I'm glad to hear your getting training done with her. Not many people can handle a dog like that, so its good your taking the time and dedication to work her!!  Very, very cool. Keep us updated on her often, like uh.. EVERY WEEK PERHAPS?!!?    I won't get tired of seeing her!


----------

